# Di2 R8060 setup and it only shifts 9 gears???



## supadupa64 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got the Shimano Ultegra *R8060* Di2 setup and I'm only able to shift 9 times. I have an 11 speed bike and I thought this was compatible. How can I fix this?

Also, I downloaded the E-Tube project software and the program doesn't respond when I try to connect. My computer recognizes the Di2 but it doesn't connect to the software.

This is what I have:
Ultegra Di2 FDR8050F Front Derailleur 
Ultegra Di2 RDR8050SS Rear Derailleur SS
Dura-ace Di2 Bar End Shifter Switch for TT
Ultegra Di2 Shift/Brake Lever Set - Di2 Shift/Cable Actuated Brake
BT-DN110-A : Internal battery
ISMBCR2 : Internal Battery charger


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If it's only shifting 9 times it sounds like either your high or low limit on the rear DR is not set correctly. Can you shift the front and the rear? What was the set up procedure you used? Mine shifted right out of the box with no adjustments other than the front DR, just not as well as after getting it fine tuned.


----------



## supadupa64 (Apr 28, 2009)

When I got it, I plugged it all in and it only clicks 9 times until it stops trying to shift. It just shifts the first 9 gears and doesn't get to the smallest two. At the time I hadn't adjust anything including the High and Low. It's like it's just missing two more clicks.


----------



## jpz (Jan 19, 2007)

supadupa64 said:


> When I got it, I plugged it all in and it only clicks 9 times until it stops trying to shift. It just shifts the first 9 gears and doesn't get to the smallest two. At the time I hadn't adjust anything including the High and Low. It's like it's just missing two more clicks.


A quick guess, are you in your small ring? It will stop 2 gars short to prevent extreme chain angles/ catching the big ring (especially w/ a compact chain ring) shift to the big ring & see if you get all cogs.

Jim


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There have been many, many posts about this. In the small ring you won't be able to shift to the 11 or 12 cogs. This is to prevent cross chaining small/small. You can cross chain big/big all you want. It's a very well known situation and I'm pretty sure it's noted in the instructions. It's on pg 127 of the dealer manual for 8050 which is available to anyone at si.shimano.com


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not trying to be a jerk here...

1. I TOTALLY understand why a new bike owner would find this odd and want to know what was going on.

2. I TOTALLY understand why they would go online to try to figure it out.

*But why not google first before starting a whole new thread?

*EDIT: also, I'm almost certain there's no such thing as Ultegra R8060.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

fronesis said:


> EDIT: also, I'm almost certain there's no such thing as Ultegra R8060.


Why not google that...

lmgtfy.com/?q=Ultegra+R8060


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tlg said:


> Why not google that...
> 
> lmgtfy.com/?q=Ultegra+R8060


Rep'd. That was too good not to.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Since this thread exists, it's probably worth adding in here that you can get around that limitation (not going to the 10/11 when on the small ring) if you lie to the ETube software about your chainring sizes. I believe telling it you have a 52/36, and for sure a 53/39 it will not enforce those restrictions.


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

tlg said:


> Why not google that...
> 
> lmgtfy.com/?q=Ultegra+R8060


Touché!

That was a completely fair slam.

In my partial defense: I read thread title and the first line of the first post "I just got the Shimano Ultegra *R8060 Di2 setup"* as suggesting that the OP had an R8060 groupset. And that's not a thing.

In fact, looking at the OP's list, he doesn't even have the R8060 Tri shifters on his bike anyway. We can debate how one should refer to the groupset number on a bike that mixes Dura Ace 9160 Di2 Tri shifters with Ultegra 8050 derailleurs, but I don't think "8060" would be my first choice.


----------



## supadupa64 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll address all the posts above.

1) Yes, I have aero bar shifters as well as handlebar shifters.

2) These shifters automatically choose the front derailleur position when switching gears. So if I clicked the one button to move the rear derailleur to the smallest gear it would only get to gear 9 out of 11 and stop at 9 and the front derailleur would move to the big gear. It's not crossing as far as I can tell since the chain is off.

3) The High and Low are not influencing the rear derailleur during this.

4) I don't have the chain on. Maybe that matters?

5) I can't change the settings of the gears because the Di2 will not connect to the e-tube project software. My computer recognizes the connection, but the software doesn't. I just downloaded it a couple days ago from the Shimano website.

6) The R8060 groupset is a thing and I'm not sure why anybody would bring that up.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

how are you connecting to the system with E-Tube, BCR2? Did you install the driver after installing Etube software?

Having the chain on or not shouldn't make any difference

It shouldn't matter but I would try unplugging the bar end shifters and see what happens with just the brake shifters.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

supadupa64 said:


> I'll address all the posts above.
> 
> 1) Yes, I have aero bar shifters as well as handlebar shifters.
> 
> ...


What? You don't need the chain on the bike to know what the derailleurs are doing. You should know where they are, you're the one doing the shifting...most of the time anyway.


----------



## supadupa64 (Apr 28, 2009)

Srode said:


> how are you connecting to the system with E-Tube, BCR2? Did you install the driver after installing Etube software?
> 
> Having the chain on or not shouldn't make any difference
> 
> It shouldn't matter but I would try unplugging the bar end shifters and see what happens with just the brake shifters.


Yes, I'm using BCR2. My computer showed that it connected but the e-tube software doesn't acknowledge it. Is there a driver to download to use this?

edit: aww ic, there is a driver after the e-tube. インストール方法（Windows）｜E-TUBE PROJECT｜シマノ No, I didn't install this. But it looks like it's suppose to recognize it. Hmmm.

I tried just connecting and unplugging a variety of ways but no response.


----------



## supadupa64 (Apr 28, 2009)

*[SOLVED]*
I got the e-tube software to recognize my Di2.

I had to only connect the 5 port box when it was unplugged from the battery. If it was connected to the battery it wouldn't connect. I figured it out because there was this little picture of a wire being plugged in and out. I figured that had to mean something and it did.








So I disconnected everything and only connected the port box and it worked. I then reconnected all the other wires and everything was up and running.

It's still stuck in 9 gears, but I think from here I'm headed in a really good direction.

I got it to shift all 11 gears. I'm using a 52/36 but there's no option to change gear position control so I changed the crankset to a 53/39 which enabled me to use all my 11 gears.

1. select crankset: 53/39
2. select cassette: 11/25
3. Gear position control "Do not set"


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay for progress! But you should be able to shift into 11 and 12 cog from the big ring with 52/36 chain ring selected, just not the small ring. If you go into the settings on Etube you should see this to find out which cogs are blocked in which ring combinations. See page 12 on from this help manual 

http://e-tubeproject.shimano.com/pdf/en/HM-R.3.4.1-00-EN.pdf


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

supadupa64 said:


> *[SOLVED]*
> I got the e-tube software to recognize my Di2.
> 
> I had to only connect the 5 port box when it was unplugged from the battery. If it was connected to the battery it wouldn't connect. I figured it out because there was this little picture of a wire being plugged in and out. I figured that had to mean something and it did.
> ...


That's not what that little picture means. That tells you it's either ok or not ok to disconnect from the computer.


----------



## supadupa64 (Apr 28, 2009)

Srode said:


> Yay for progress! But you should be able to shift into 11 and 12 cog from the big ring with 52/36 chain ring selected, just not the small ring. If you go into the settings on Etube you should see this to find out which cogs are blocked in which ring combinations. See page 12 on from this help manual
> 
> http://e-tubeproject.shimano.com/pdf/en/HM-R.3.4.1-00-EN.pdf


Ok, this is great. Thanks for the user manual link. I'll see if I can adjust it correctly now.


----------

